# Drive Belt making noise



## WindsorCruze (Jan 18, 2014)

My 2011 Cruze started making a scooping sound at around 66,000 km of usage. The car still ran. Mechanics were stumped. The sound the engine was making was like a rythmic scooping, rubbing or even ticking sound. Just yesterday a mechanic thinks he has figured out the problem.

He stated that the drive belt gets worn and exposes a painted serial number. Every time the belt spins and hits the painted portion of the belt is makes the rythmic rubbing sound. So the solution is to replace the belt. Labour and parts = $224.00 Canadian.

I was wondering if anyone else is experiencing this issue? My Cruze is only 2.5 years old and this is not a warranty item. The mechanic I spoke with stated that another GM model from 1998 did the very same thing. They said if I can live with the sound I can leave it be. I think GM should think carefully before selecting parts for their cars. I work hard & pay handsomely for a car that should still be in pristine condition.

Is this something GM should fix?

Thank you


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, I'm not sure $224.00 is acceptable for a drive belt replacement. I'm also not sure 'Mechanics were stumped' is acceptable. Try somewhere else for service? I have the diesel but generally a drive belt takes less than a half hour and the belt costs less than $50. I do remember the trapped belts taking longer but I don't think the cruze is a trapped belt.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I have inquired about the costs to replace the belt and water pump and I was quoted $ 515 so I believe $ 224 canadian to replace the belt seems to be accurate. The cruze engine has to be supported and seperated from the mount so it will require a bit more time then most simple belts replacements. What seems odd to me is the belt being worn at 33k miles considering these new belts are designed to last well past 100k and in fact I have an original belt approaching 200k. 

I dont know for sure but I would suspect this repair should be covered under some sort of warranty.

I would suggest that yes this is something that should be fixed. While the belt breaking wont cause any immediate damage to the engine itself it will stop the coolant from circulating thus requiring you to immediately pull over turn off the car and require a tow.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

While the car is idleing using eye protection, spray silicone spray on the belt.
If the sound disappears, it is a dry belt and replacement is called for.
If the sound stays the same, it is a belt driven component or something engine related.

A dry belt is in no way G.M.s problem....rubber is rubber.
A shop that compares your sound to a vehicle built 16 years ago is staffed by a bunch of morons.

Rob


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh it is a trapped belt, good to know. I don't think it's unreasonable that the belt wouldn't be covered, it's a normal wearing item like brakes or tires.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2011 LS had a rhythmic noise associated with the A/C compressor. It is a known issue for 2011 models. If your car makes the noise again try turning the A/C on. If the noise stops immediately it's most likely the compressor, which is a warranty item up to 36 months.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Or the water pump. That will make a chirping noise when the bearing fails and gets eaten by coolant.


----------



## Imaperson (Apr 18, 2013)

I had a chirping sound that was worse on hot restarts. I thought it was a belt until i sprayed the belt with some water to no change. Dealer thought it was the water pump at first. Turned out to be a loose spark plug.


----------

